# Smoked Leg-O-Lamb marinated in kalamata olive tapenade!



## humdinger4u (Aug 10, 2013)

This came out great but I give all the credit to "Snorkeling Girl" Clarissa, once I saw her lamb done two way I had to try the olive rout.

I smoked mine for 3hour with hickory low and slow and cherry in the amazing smoker tubes. Pulled the leg-O-lamb off the smoker once it reached the internal temp of 120 degrees.  Then it was off to the grill for 3 minutes at 400 degrees for a good sear.  let it rest for 15 minutes and bone appetite.  I steamed some zucchini  out of our garden and baked a nice sweet bake potato with some tzatziki sauces on the side.

Marinaded for 6 hours













Marinade the leg of lamb for 6 hours.jpg



__ humdinger4u
__ Aug 10, 2013






*View media item 246106*
View media item 246106
View media item 246106












On the smoker.jpg



__ humdinger4u
__ Aug 10, 2013






Revers sear













On the grill to reverse sear.jpg



__ humdinger4u
__ Aug 10, 2013






Cut













Cutting the lamb.jpg



__ humdinger4u
__ Aug 10, 2013






Tzatziki Sauce













Tzatziki sauce.jpg



__ humdinger4u
__ Aug 10, 2013






Plating













Plate.jpg



__ humdinger4u
__ Aug 10, 2013






Leftovers













Leftovers.jpg



__ humdinger4u
__ Aug 10, 2013






The final temp was around 135 degrees and I think next time I'll go to 140-145 degrees.  I cooked this for our anniversary dinner and we both really liked it. Thanks for posting it again  "Snorkeling Girl" Clarissa, this was a great meal!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Michael


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 10, 2013)

That looks good to me. Lamb Leg is a different kind of meat. Too Rare and it can be tough and too Well and it is tough. I have found you are right, the Sweet Spot is in the Medium range and pulling at 140*F with a rest should get you there...JJ


----------



## dls1 (Aug 10, 2013)

Looks perfect to me. Congrats!


----------



## webowabo (Aug 10, 2013)

When I read the title the first thing I thought, Clarissa is gonna drool :) .. Now we are all drooling.. thanks :P Looks great. I love some Lamb Legs! 

Mike


----------



## themule69 (Aug 10, 2013)

That looks GREAT!

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## snorkelinggirl (Aug 14, 2013)

Hi Michael,

Thanks for the shout-out, and your reverse seared lamb looks amazing!!  That final plated shot is a beauty.

Sorry I missed this when you first posted it, I've been so busy with canning the last few weeks that I haven't been spending as much time on the forum.  I'm really glad you liked the tapenade!

And Happy Anniversary!  Have a great day!
Clarissa


----------



## humdinger4u (Aug 14, 2013)

Clarissa your post is the reason I tried Lamb, I've never had it before and will have it again. It turned out great and my wife said that it was her top 2 of the things I've smoked; she loves my meatloaf too

.

No reason to be sorry about being busy doing what you like!! We both love the tapenade and I want to try it on an elk roast that's in our freezer.

*Thank you for the anniversary wishes*, it was a great day with a great lady!!

Michael


----------

